# 20s Mead Ranger



## Local 13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Been putting a bit of time into this one lately. 
It's not done but it's coming around. 
Next, I need a rack.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 29, 2015)

30's bike


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Any information is appreciated???
I am certainly no Mead expert.


----------



## theterrym (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice looking ride!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks Schwinn built, I would pull the crank for a better estimate of age. They are usually date stamped on the center portion of the crank arms. I'm going to say early to mid 20's if the crank is original.


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 24, 2016)

looking good!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 24, 2016)

Good work and a great survivor on the comeback trail. Don't know on the dating other than what Rustyspoke suggested. These early bikes even with serial numbers sometimes lead to nowhere land on exact dating. My Mead unlike yours has flat fender braces and Wooden Lobdell rims (single tube) with skip tooth chainring...............


----------



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful Bike. I love the patina just how it sets. Re-grease if needed and ride it. Great accessories as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------

